# No Speaker Sound from Touchpad (both WebOS and ICS) after installing CM9 0.6



## mrbears (Nov 24, 2011)

I have installed CM9 0.6 on the touchpad and it was iniitally working great.
After a day, the sound from speaker no longer worked, but it still worked through headphones.

The weird thing is that speaker sound no longer work on webOS as well!
So far, I have tried to reinstall CM9 0.6, wipe clean and webOS doctor, reset pulseaudio, and reset but nothing has worked so far.

I also tried to blow compressed air through headphone jack.

I can also reroute sound to my bluetooth speaker, but I simply can't get sound to get routed to touchpad speakers in both webOS and CM9 0.6.

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lvpre (Jan 22, 2012)

Could be hardware problem. There is an old pre app called ghastly headset. Try it in webos and see if you have any luck. I used it on my pre all the time because of a headphone jack issue.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases please.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

It is not a hardware issue... Install alpha 2.1 and everything works great. I assume after a reboot everything works fine (until the device goes to sleep)? Web OS is a similar but separate issue as far as I know.


----------



## rukiddin (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm having the same issue running CM9 Alpha 2 (and I'm doing the nightlies).

Sound works great when I first boot it up.. can play games, watch movies, etc. But once it goes to sleep I lose sound.

Is there an app that can reset whatever it is thats crashing?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

mrbears said:


> I have installed CM9 0.6 on the touchpad and it was iniitally working great.
> After a day, the sound from speaker no longer worked, but it still worked through headphones.
> 
> The weird thing is that speaker sound no longer work on webOS as well!
> ...


both cm and webos your speaker is not working? it must be hardware problem.


----------

